# Fiber Optic Sights



## DJD (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here , live in Canada and recently purchased an entry level 45 acp. It's a Norinco, which I understand are no longer sold in the US but as it's a direct copy of the original, all parts will interchange. I would like to upgrade the sights for better and faster visibility / acquisition day or night. Does anyone have a suggestion for a good first time attempt ? Also, how easy / hard is it to change them out ? Thanks for your time.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome.Dawson Precision seems to be very popular.Most are dovetail mounted so your slide will have to milled for it.They may make a stake on like the original but I don't know.


----------



## DJD (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks, that's great and they also link to a video for installation. Now all I have to do is find a Canadian dealer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Watch out: fiber-optic sights are _fragile_.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Watch out: fiber-optic sights are _fragile_.


"fragile.... it must be italian"


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> "fragile.... it must be italian"


No. That's _*scungile*_.
...And, as I remember from when I was a kid, they're delicious sautéed in butter and garlic.

Fiber-optic sights, on the other hand, are not the least bit delicious, even when liberally doused with Hoppe's #9.


----------



## DJD (Feb 18, 2012)

...lmao.... Are they too fragile for regular target shooting ? That's about all they'll be subjected to. No rough use is planned ( or anticipated ) I am having trouble finding a dealer North of The 49th, though. Dawson has a list of foreign dealers as they do not ship outside the US....if I lived in Guatemala or Norway, I wouldn't have a problem but it seems living next door, being your largest trading partner, having the longest undefended border in the world and a Free Trade Agreement, for years, doesn't mean doodley... I have some feelers out, something will turn up. Dawson and others, have replacement lengths of optic and they are really cheap 'n easy to change out. Anyhow, I also have a CZ858 rifle ...18 1/2" barrel and a VZ58 Sporter Super Short ( with a 7 1/2" barrel ) that fire the 7.62 x 39 Warsaw Pact round. The CZ has a Holographic scope that I got from Oregon and it takes that recoil really well. I'll try and post a picture. Has anyone had a problem with breakage ? Thanks for the answers, btw.


----------



## DJD (Feb 18, 2012)

...I guess I'm not allowed to post attachments...p'or me...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Quite a long time ago, the small-circulation magazine I used to edit and publish ran a test of fiber-optic sights. I admit that the sample was small, but I believe that the findings would still be significant.
My tester found that most fiber-optic sights were held in mounts which interfered with "gilt-edge" accuracy. There was confusion about where to hold the zero: on the fiber optic, or on the very top of the mounting tunnel which held it in place. There were good reasons for either choice. However, I also admit that, in defensive pistol shooting, or even in hunting with a rifle, this is not much of an issue.
But we did find that the fiber optic (presumably a Plexiglas rod) came loose after an amount of being run back and forth by the test pistol's slide. One actually fell out and was lost. Another fractured, although it remained in place. That ended the test.
Our conclusion was that fiber-optic sights were not only fragile, but also unnecessary. We could not find a truly appropriate use for them. (Your experience may differ, of course.)

Can't you buy from Brownells, in Iowa, and have the sight parts mailed to you in Canada? The duty payment couldn't be particularly abusive, and the shipping charge should be very close to that which we pay on this side of the 49th.

(To post pictures, look into an online utility called Photobucket. You save the pictures to your free-of-charge Photobucket account, and then include the provided link in the body of your text on this forum.)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ......Can't you buy from Brownells, in Iowa, and have the sight parts mailed to you in Canada? The duty payment couldn't be particularly abusive, and the shipping charge should be very close to that which we pay on this side of the 49th.....


when i was selling motorcycle parts on another forum, my fellow members in canada got shafted if i sent a new part as a new part..... so being the awesome guy i am, i removed the part from the original packaging and shipped it as used (as an us citizen in the usa i was not bound by canadian laws) .... and if my canadian friends needed the packaging, i sent it separate.... yep, i am good like that

god knows what would happen with GUN PARTS!!!


----------



## DJD (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks. I did YouTube and watch "sight-replacement" and shooting demo's. Theses sights seem to be very effective now. Like anything else, they will improve with time, use and research, I guess. They aren't that hard to replace, it would appear. Anyhow, I emailed Dawson's contact address....waiting for a reply. Cabelas doesn't seem to have any for a M1911....which seems a bit odd, doesn't it ? I will try the Brownells and Gander Mt. as well as some others. Also, I know we can't get "mail-order" guns across the border but certain parts and accessories aren't a problem. I didn't have any with the Holo sight. Thanks again, I'll let you guys know how I make out. ( Hell, I got this computer from Bellingham as the All-in-One model isn't sold here ) Oh, it also says that I'm not allowed to post attachments yet but I'll try the suggestion.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I find fiber optics to be a very useful tool and one that I am glad is an option for my shooting. I have never seen one break I have not had one come loose. I have had one change my point of aim on a particular pistol after the install, so I had to practice with it. Which I expect after any aftermarket install of any part. To have the ablity to aquire the front sight that qickly and to not have to struggle to find the sight in an adrenaline filled situation is a giant bonus in my opinion.

Fiber optic is like anything, something that you need to practice with. It does allow your eyes to pick up the sight much quicker and the green is very easy to find. In low light situations however the gained advantage disappears.....literally. If this is a target shooting senerio as you describe, in my case, I appreciate the fiber optic and have used one on one particular weapon for over 12,000 rounds last season, with out a single issue. I have put Fiber optic on two more of the guns I use in similar conditions as the one described. I have no concerns based on my experiance. I am going to replace the rod pretty soon as it is a bit stained from powder smoke and residue after a season of shooting. I would not hesitate to put Fiber optic on my gun and I would not hesitate to recomend it to anyone who will buy a good sight properly fit to the gun in question. If you plan to use it on your night stand to improve your ability to aquire the sight in the dark then I will advise against it. Good Luck and be safe!

RCG


----------



## DJD (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks. The more research I do, the more I find out how good they are. My biggest problem now is finding a Canadian dealer or a US one who exports without requiring a $150 Export License for a set of $100 sights....sigh. Dawson Precision just answered me and said they don't ship to Canada....go figure, however they told me to contact Speed Shooters International and I just got off their site. They require an export permit for anything pistol related. I'll keep trying. Anyway, thanks for the hands-on advice. The ones I've seen come with up to a 12 year guarantee against defects, breakage etc. The main reason I want these is for fast acquisition in bright conditions, not for low-light. I've seen the demos for the TFO's ( Tritium / Fiber Optic ) and they work in Day / Night conditions so that's what I'm sort of leaning toward....best of both worlds.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

DJD said:


> Thanks. The more research I do, the more I find out how good they are. My biggest problem now is finding a Canadian dealer or a US one who exports without requiring a $150 Export License for a set of $100 sights....sigh. Dawson Precision just answered me and said they don't ship to Canada....go figure, however they told me to contact Speed Shooters International and I just got off their site. They require an export permit for anything pistol related. I'll keep trying. Anyway, thanks for the hands-on advice. The ones I've seen come with up to a 12 year guarantee against defects, breakage etc. The main reason I want these is for fast acquisition in bright conditions, not for low-light. I've seen the demos for the TFO's ( Tritium / Fiber Optic ) and they work in Day / Night conditions so that's what I'm sort of leaning toward....best of both worlds.


send me your email, perhaps i can help


----------



## DJD (Feb 18, 2012)

....Why you Silver-Tongued Devil ....of course I will....try < [email protected] > pretty original, huh ?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

DJD said:


> ....Why you Silver-Tongued Devil ....of course I will....try < [email protected] > pretty original, huh ?


email sent


----------



## DJD (Feb 18, 2012)

...got it...thanks.


----------



## DJD (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. I ordered from Fusion Firearms in NY.


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

I have fiber optic front sights on a 3"&4" S&W revos; thus far, zero problems. These aren't the hard kickers that, say, a .44 Mag would be, but the .45 ACP a pussycat is not. For careful aim, I use the top of the blade even with the rear slot; for a hasty sight picture, just put the dot someplace in the notch.

Happened to notice a Ti-cylindered .357 Mag at Gander the other week; it is an 11oz .357. I have an older version of the same gun, and it has the most abrupt recoil I've ever experienced with full-house .357s. The one at Gander had a fiber-optic front sight; either the guys at Smith are optimists, or current fiber optics will take a lot of abuse.
Moon


----------

